# Front-USB | Rechner geht aus beim Einstecken vom USB-Kabel



## Lusch3.Dj (21. März 2011)

Hey, 

ich hoffe ich bin hier im richtigen Forum.

Ich habe folgendes Problem, beim Stecken vom USB-Kabel friert mein Rechner ein, Windows schmiert ab und der PC lässt sich nur mit RESET neustarten (schwarzer Bildschirm und der PC säuselt vor sich hin). Das merkwürdige ist, am Kabel hängt nicht mal ein Verbraucher. Das Problem habe ich nur bei den Front-USB... und auch nicht immer, so 1 von 10 mal Stecken. Jemand ne Idee?

Hier mein System:

MB: Gigabyte GA-MA790XT-UD4P
CPU: Phenom II X3 720 BE
RAM: 8GB OCZ 
NT: Corsair HX 750 Watt
GPU: Geforce GTX 260
Gehäuse: BitFenix Survivor Midi Tower Black

Grüße Lusch3.Dj


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2011)

Jep, du hast entweder einen Kurzschluss oder einen Wackelkontakt, der einen Kurzschluss auslöst.
Besteht das Problem bei beiden USB Ports oder nur bei einem?
Steck die Anschlüsse am Mainboard mal um, um das Brett als Fehlerquelle auszuschließen.


----------



## Sugar70 (21. März 2011)

Jau...definitiv nen Kurzschluss!
Hatte ich auch mal mit meinem System! Im USB Stecker(am Gehäuse) sind zwei Verbindungen zusammen gekommen. Kannste aber mit nem Zahnstocher(weil nicht leitend) wieder vorsichtig auseinander drücken! Sowas kann kommen wenn man den USB Stecker falsch herum einsteckt.
Gruß


----------



## Lusch3.Dj (21. März 2011)

das habe ich mir auch schon gedacht, aber ich habe den stecker nichtmal reingesteckt und schon passierts... also gerade mal am rahmen vom der usb-buchse eck ich mit dem stecker an und schon wars das... kontakte sind alle gerade! ich habe insg. 4x usb-front und es passiert bei allen


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2011)

Die Masse erzeugt den Kurzschluss, kommt vor, liegt dann wohl am Gehäuse.
Musst umtauschen.


----------



## Lusch3.Dj (21. März 2011)

wundert mich das es so sein soll, das gehäuse habe ich knapp einen monat und davor war es auch schon so


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2011)

Bau mal das Frontpanel mal auseinander (*aber nicht kaputt machen, wenns nicht zerlegbar geht, dann lass es*) und schau nach, ob die Kabel irgendwie an die Masse rankommt.


----------



## Lusch3.Dj (23. März 2011)

nope... alles toll da drin!


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. März 2011)

Dann hast du irgendwo einen Defekt, musst halt das Gehäuse umtauschen.


----------

